# Found this interesting..



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

This was sent to me in a chain e-mail, no sure of its validity but it doesn't seem too far off.
*The percentage of each past president's cabinet who had worked in the private business sector prior to their appointment to the cabinet.**You know what the private business sector is - a real-life business, not a government job. Here are the percentages.*

*T. Roosevelt..................38%*
*Taft..............................40%*
*Wilson ..........................52%*
*Harding.........................49%*
*Coolidge........................48%*
*Hoover ..........................42%*
*F. Roosevelt...................50%*
*Truman..........................50%*
*Eisenhower.....................57%*
*Kennedy.........................30%*
*Johnson..........................47%*
*Nixon..............................53%*
*Ford................................42%*
*Carter..............................32%*
*Reagan............................56%*
*G.H.W. Bush.....................51%*
*Clinton .............................39%*
*G.W. Bush........................55%*
*Obama...............................8%*

*This helps to explain the incompetence of this administration: only 8% of them have ever worked in private business!*
*That's right! Only eight percent---the least, by far, of the last 19 presidents! And these people are trying to tell our big corporations how to run their business?*
*How can the president of a major nation and society, the one with the most successful economic system in world history, stand and talk about business when he's never worked for one? Or about jobs when he has never really had one? And when it's the same for 92% of his senior staff and closest advisers? They've spent most of their time in academia, government and/or non-profit jobs or as "community organizers." They should have been in an employment line.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

8% seems way high


----------

